# 2012 AWDF Championship!



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*2012 AWDF*
2012 AWDF Championship & Team Challenge | Facebook


Wednesday, May 9- May 13, 2012 in Indianapolis, Indiana
Hosted by OG Landshark at Lucas Oil Raceway Park

•Trial Chair: Nate Harves 317-965-9742, [email protected]
•Vendors/Sponsorship: Lorna Thomas 765-860-2372, [email protected]
•Catalog Advertising: Mohawk John - 248-425-2515, [email protected] 



Judges:
Tracking: FCI (Holland) Simon Kwak
Obedience: FCI (Slovakia) Igor Lengvarsky
Protection: FCI (Sweden) Pierre Wahlstrom



Should be an awesome event. True world level judges!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I SO want to go!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Nate invited me


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hunter - Nate invited 1500 people


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These awesome shirts will be available for sale on the website~ a month before the trial if you can't make it to purchase there.

Nate invited me, too...on fb, one of the 'lucky' 1500


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Those shirts are hardcore!

Wish we could make it this year, just too much going on in May.. going to try to make it to WDC though!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hum, would be fun to go.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Hunter - Nate invited 1500 people


Lol yeah I know. But I actually keep in touch with him and he introduced me to SchH and my first dog (Jäger) is from Nate


----------

